# Smartphone überträgt ständig Daten ins / vom Internet



## Kreon (30. Oktober 2011)

*Smartphone überträgt ständig Daten ins / vom Internet*

Ich bin vor kurzem auf ein Smartphone umgestiegen und hab noch meine lieben Probleme damit. Davor dachte ich, dass der Mensch nicht mehr als Telefonieren und SMS-Schreiben können muss, wurde aber schnell eines besseren belehrt und hab erst mal den halben App-Store auf mein Handy geladen (s. hier).

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem:
Mein Handy ist zurzeit per WLan mit dem Internet verbunden und überträgt pro Stunde ca. 100-300 kB an Daten (das sagt mir zumindest Droid Stats). Da ich zur Zeit (noch) keine Datenflat habe, würde das natürlich teuer werden, wenn ich mal nicht in WLan Reichweite bin. Leider konnte ich bis jetzt den Übeltäter nicht identifizieren, kenne mich aber auch noch nicht sonderlich gut mit diesen Teufelsmaschinen aus. 

Das sind die Rahmenbedingungen:
Galaxy S2
Automatische Synchronisation (mit Google und Samsungkonto) deaktiviert
Updates aus dem Samsungappstore deaktiviert
Email niemals synchronisieren
keine App im Taskmanager geöffnet

Was könnte noch für den Datenverkehr verantwortlich sein?


Zusatzfrage (vielleicht schon zu speziell):
In welchen Ordner muss ich Bilder (von extern) speichern, um sie als Avatar meinen Kontakten zuteilen zu können? Im Moment lassen sich nur Bilder dafür verwenden, die ich mit der Kamera selbst aufgenommen habe. Auch wenn ich Bilder von extern in genau diesen "Kamera" Ordner kopiere, kann ich sie nicht bei der Vergabe der Kontaktbilder auswählen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Oktober 2011)

Facebook, Google+ oder Twitter installiert?
Ein smartphone ohne datenflat geht mal gar nicht, das wird dir wie du selbst erkannt hast zu teuer(außer kostenairbag).
dann gäbs da noch live wallpaper, wetter widgets(oder irgendein anderes widget, welches daten aus dem internet holt), nen antivirus, adblocker(wenn gerooted?)
du kannst dir ja mal aspotcat installieren und schauen, welche andwendungen auf netzwerke zugreifen dürfen.

€: mach mal droidstats aus und 3g watchdog an dafür, is genauer.
und das mit den kontaktbildern wundert mich, habs grad selber getestet und kann aus allen bilder ordnern auswählen...(hab aber auch android 2.3.5. villain rom drauf)


----------



## lolxd999 (30. Oktober 2011)

Je nachdem könnte es auch sein , dass das Android-System ins Netz geht , um z.B. System und Apps auf Updates zu prüfen. Aber du kannst ja einfach unter Einstellungen --> Drahtlos & Netzwerke --> Mobilfunknetze den Haken bei Daten aktiviert wegmachen , dann sollte das G/E/3G/H Symbol (je nachdem wie schnell dein Mobilfunknetz grad ist) verschwinden (oder gar nicht erst auftauchen , wenn du bei weggemachtem Haken das WLAN ausmachst). Dann überträgt das Ding in der Regel nichts mehr.


----------



## Kreon (30. Oktober 2011)

Also Facebook, Google+ und co. habe ich noch nicht angerührt. 
Zwar habe ich einige andere Apps, die theoretisch eine selbständige Aktualisierung besitzen, wie z. B. Wetter und co. Die Apps sind jedoch nicht aktiviert (also nicht im Taskmanager geladen, nicht angepinnt, sondern eben nur im Menü vorhanden). Zudem habe ich beim Wetter app darauf geachtet, das Update manuell extra auszuschalten.
Bisher dachte ich zumindest, dass Apps nur dann "nach Hause telefonieren" wenn sie auch aktiviert sind. Stimmt das? 
Als Antivirus benutze ich lookout.


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Oktober 2011)

nein, apps telefonieren auch so nach hause 
den antivir kannste auch deinstallieren, der frisst nur akku  wenn du ne brain.apk hast, dann sollte das reichen.
könntest du evtl nen screenshot von der aspotcat app hochladen, von den apps die aufs netzwerk zugreifen.
und wegen daten übertragung ausschalten: es geht einfacher, wenn man auf den einschaltknopf länger drückt und dann auf datennetzmodus deaktiviert


----------



## MichaelBonke (30. Oktober 2011)

Deaktivier 3G/UMTS komplett, solange du keine Flat hast! 
Dafür gibts mehrere Apps, den Bordmitteln kann man nicht unbedingt vertrauen.


----------



## Kreon (30. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> €: mach mal droidstats aus und 3g watchdog an dafür, is genauer.



3g watchdog zeigt mir aber keinen WLan Datentraffic an, oder?



lolxd999 schrieb:


> Je nachdem könnte es auch sein , dass das Android-System ins Netz geht , um z.B. System und Apps auf Updates zu prüfen. Aber du kannst ja einfach unter Einstellungen --> Drahtlos & Netzwerke --> Mobilfunknetze den Haken bei Daten aktiviert wegmachen , dann sollte das G/E/3G/H Symbol verschwinden .



Ich dachte die Updates, Synchronisation usw, hätte ich deaktiviert, indem ich unter Einstellungen - Anwendungen - Samsung App store  und Einstellungen - Konten + Sync.- Hintergrunddaten den Haken jeweils entfernt hätte. Oder gibt es da noch mehr?
Ganz deaktivieren wollte ich es nicht, auch wenn ich noch keinen Datentarif habe, ist es manchmal ganz nett kleinere Dinge zu checken, die auch ohne Datentarif gehen wie etwa Mails usw.
Wobei da fällt mir ein, mein altes Handy hat immer nur Mails heruntergeladen die nicht über einer zuvor festgelegten Grenze (z. B. 50 kB) lagen. Die Möglichkeit habe ich jetzt beim Samsung noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Oktober 2011)

ja 3gwatchdog zeigt dir nur den datentraffic an, kein wlan, aber: wer zahlt schon für wlan?!


----------



## Kreon (30. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> ja 3gwatchdog zeigt dir nur den datentraffic an, kein wlan, aber: wer zahlt schon für wlan?!



Ich wollte damit ja nur den Übeltäter im WLan-Netz identifizieren.



quaaaaaak schrieb:


> nein, apps telefonieren auch so nach hause
> könntest du evtl nen screenshot von der aspotcat app hochladen, von den apps die aufs netzwerk zugreifen.



Hier die Anwendungen mit Netzwerkzugriff. Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich streiten. Ich habe einfach mal jede App heruntergeladen, um sie als Smartphoneneuling mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Oktober 2011)

Blitzer.de, Burgerking, LEO, Android Market wären jetzt mein erster tipp gewesen, da ich kaum apps von denen da drauf habe kann ich leider nicht sagen welches push abrufe tätigt, am einfachsten wäre es mit nem gerooteten gerät^^
PS: Screenshots macht man auf dem SGS2 mit Homebuttonhalten dann die Powertaste drücken


----------



## Kreon (30. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> Blitzer.de, Burgerking, LEO, Android Market wären jetzt mein erster tipp gewesen, da ich kaum apps von denen da drauf habe kann ich leider nicht sagen welches push abrufe tätigt, am einfachsten wäre es mit nem gerooteten gerät^^
> PS: Screenshots macht man auf dem SGS2 mit Homebuttonhalten dann die Powertaste drücken


 
Vielen Dank für den Screenshot-Tipp, hat funktioniert 
Die Apps kann ich ja mal probehalber deinstallieren, aber wie kann ich sie dann wieder installieren, wenn ich die App dazu (Android Market) auch gelöscht habe? 
Blitzer.de schreibt in den FAQs, dass nur Daten im Betrieb übertragen werden.

Es sind übrigens nur 300-400 kB über den ganzen Tag verteilt und nicht in der Stunde, wie im Startposting beschrieben.


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Oktober 2011)

den market kannst du ohne root gar nicht deinstallieren aber der könnte durchaus prüfen, ob die apps alle up2date sind.
was hast du eigentlich für einen anbieter bzw welche taktung hast du?


----------



## Kreon (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich zahle momentan die üblichen 24 cent pro MB, bin aber schon dran auf nen Flat umzustellen. Ich hätte halt gern gewusst was mein Handy so im Hintergrund anstellt, wenn ich mal nicht hinschaue.


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Oktober 2011)

ja okay, das war mir egal^^ es geht dabei um die taktung  also 10KB oder 100KB taktung, das wird nämlich ganz oft unterschätzt und wird auch ganz schnell teuer, wenn das handy daten abfragt auch wenn das nur ein paar KB sind.
das rauszufinden wird ohne root ziemlich schwer werden, du kannst eben probieren ob es immernoch auftritt, wenn du die apps deinstalliert hast.


----------



## MICHI123 (31. Oktober 2011)

Probiers mal mit dem
"APN On/Off-Widget"
das ziehst du dir auf den Homescreen und kannst mit einem Klick das Internet übers Mobilfunknetz kappen. Wlan geht dann trotzdem noch, aber das ist ja okay.

Wegen den Kontaktbildern: keine Ahnung, bei meinem Galaxy S1 kann man einfach die Gallerie auswählen und dort dann nach Bildern suchen... 

Achja, Screenshots kannst du übrigens auch mit dem Handy machen, brauchst das Handy nicht abfotografieren. Das geht mit Zurücktaste gedrückt halten + Home Button. edit: oh grad hier gelesen dass das ja beim S2 anders ist...

wenn du wenig surfst kann ich dir diesen Anbieter sehr empfehlen: http://www.smartmobil.de/keine keine vertragslaufzeit und 10€ für 100 sms und 100 Freiminuten und Internet Flat die ab 200mb gedrosselt wird. 
Die Drosselung bei 200mb ist für wenig bis mittel surfer okay, will man mehr wirds auch bei dem anbieter teurer (1gb paket für 12€ aufpreis). Die 100 Minuten und SMS reichen bei mir locker, da ich mit meiner Freundin über Whatsapp schreibe, das ist kein Thema also.


----------



## Kreon (31. Oktober 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit dem
> "APN On/Off-Widget"
> das ziehst du dir auf den Homescreen und kannst mit einem Klick das Internet übers Mobilfunknetz kappen.
> 
> wenn du wenig surfst kann ich dir diesen Anbieter sehr empfehlen: http://www.smartmobil.de/keine keine vertragslaufzeit und 10€ für 100 sms und 100 Freiminuten und Internet Flat die ab 200mb gedrosselt wird.


 
Das manuelle Deaktivieren des mobilen Datennetzes ist kein Akt. Dazu braucht es wirklich keine App. 
Smartmobil hört sich gut an *
[EDIT*: solange man mit den Freiminuten und SMS klarkommt, danach kostet es doppelt soviel wie bei den gängigen Prepaidanbietern, sogar die Mailbox ist kostenpflichtig - aber das soll hier ja nicht das Thema sein],
 da ich aber schon bei einem anderen Anbieter bin, lohnt sich der Umstieg / Aufwand nicht wirklich.
Habe jetzt für den Anfang erstmal nen Tarif mit 100MB genommen, mal schauen wie weit ich damit komme. 
Den Übeltäter konnte ich nicht identifizieren, hatte aber das Gefühl, dass im mobilen Netz wirklich nur dann Datentraffic aufkam, als ich selbst aktiv war. Von daher auch OK.

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Kreon (1. November 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage (vielleicht schon zu speziell):
> In welchen Ordner muss ich Bilder (von extern) speichern, um sie als Avatar meinen Kontakten zuteilen zu können? Im Moment lassen sich nur Bilder dafür verwenden, die ich mit der Kamera selbst aufgenommen habe. Auch wenn ich Bilder von extern in genau diesen "Kamera" Ordner kopiere, kann ich sie nicht bei der Vergabe der Kontaktbilder auswählen.


 
Folgendes habe ich bis jetzt festgestellt. Ich kann beliebige Bilder auf das Handy kopieren (Ordner weitgehend egal, d. h. neuer Ordner anlegen oder den Kameraordner oder den Bildbearbeitungsordern benutzen). Diese Bilder tauchen dann jedoch nur unter "Eigene Dateien" auf, jedoch nicht in der Galerie zum "durchwischen". Somit lassen sich diese Bilder auch nicht als Bilder für die Kontakte auswählen.
Jetzt kommts  Wenn mein S2 per Datenkabel mit dem PC verbunden ist und ich die Bilder umbenenne = Dateiname auf dem Handy ändere, tauchen die Bilder plötzlich in der Galerie und als Kontaktbilder auf.
Es wird noch besser: Wenn ich das Datenkabel vom PC wieder trenne, verschwinden auch die Bilder aus der Galerie und sind nur noch unter "Meine Dateien" sichtbar.

Wo liegt mein Fehler?


----------



## quaaaaaak (1. November 2011)

keine ahnung, falscher dateipfad?
ich würds evtl mal über KIES AIR versuchen


----------



## Kreon (2. November 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> keine ahnung, falscher dateipfad?
> ich würds evtl mal über KIES AIR versuchen


 
was meinst du mit falschem Dateipfad?

Mit Kies Air bekomme ich beim hochladen die Fehlermeldung: Netzfehler aufgetreten.


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. November 2011)

naja, dass du die bilder in den falschen ordner kopierst, obwohl das nicht sein kann...
bei mir holt sich die gallerie alle bilder aus sämtlichen ordnern...


----------



## Kreon (3. November 2011)

So, Kies Air Problem besteht weiterhin, mein Bilderproblem bei den Kontakten habe ich aber gelöst.
Da ich, wie aus dem Thread ja leicht hervorgeht, blutiger Smartphoneanfänger bin, habe ich die Bilder einfach per Drag & Drop auf die interne SD Karte gezogen und bin davon ausgegangen, dass das Smartphone sie wiederfindet, einfach so.
Aber anscheinend ist das Smartphone doch nicht so smart, denn erst als ich einen Dateimanager installiert habe, so was sagt mir ja keiner  , werden die Bilder auch wiedergefunden, um sie z. B. den Kontakten zuordnen zu können.

Ist vielleicht hier zufällig ein Dropbox User  Hätte schon wieder das nächste Problem. Wird schon sehr OT, aber wenn noch jemand dabei ist (für nen neuen Thread halte ich das Thema für ein PC Games Forum für zu speziell):
Bei Dropbox gibt es die Möglichkeit den Zugriff beim Start der App per Code zu verhindern. Somit bleiben alle Daten auf dem Dropboxserver geschützt, sollte mal ein Fremder Zugriff auf das Handy haben 
Wenn ich aber eine Datei anschaue, verändere, usw. wird eine Kopie im Cache auf dem Handy gespeichert.
Jetzt kann jeder diesen Ordner öffnen und die Datei anschauen, der vorher vergebene Code ist also nutzlos, sobald ich die Datei irgendwann mal angeschaut oder geöffnet habe und sie somit in den Cache wandert.
Dieser lässt sich natürlich manuell löschen, nur ist das sehr umständlich, dies jedes mal zu machen und auch daran zu denken, wenn man dropbox offen hatte.
Lässt sich der Cache also doch irgendwie automatisch löschen oder verstehe ich den Sinn dieser Code-Funktion vielleicht falsch?


----------



## MICHI123 (6. November 2011)

Komisch, beim Galaxy S1 macht er nach dem trennen einen Medienscan und dann sind auch die neuen Bilder da, egal wo ich sie hinkopiert hab.
Als gallerie benutze ich aber auch "quickpic" das ist wesentlich besser und schneller als der Standart Browser. Habe aber auch über 20.000 Bilder auf dem Handy....


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. November 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Habe aber auch über 20.000 Bilder auf dem Handy....


 20K*2,5MB=50GB, wo nimmst du denn den speicher her?^^

@Kreon
kann dir mit dropbox leider nicht helfen, ich halte nichts von online backups usw.
wie meinst du einen dateimanager? du hast du standardmäßig das komische unbrauchbare dingens da schon drauf?
bei kies air kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, bei mir funktioniert es, ich denke du hast schon bei den xda-devs geschaut oder?


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Habe aber auch über 20.000 Bilder auf dem Handy....


 
doofe frage, aber warum?


----------



## th_h_hexley (6. November 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht hier zufällig ein Dropbox User  Hätte schon wieder das nächste Problem. Wird schon sehr OT, aber wenn noch jemand dabei ist (für nen neuen Thread halte ich das Thema für ein PC Games Forum für zu speziell):
> Bei Dropbox gibt es die Möglichkeit den Zugriff beim Start der App per Code zu verhindern. Somit bleiben alle Daten auf dem Dropboxserver geschützt, sollte mal ein Fremder Zugriff auf das Handy haben.



Ich kann dir mit diesem konkreten Problem nicht helfen, würde dir aber raten, das Telefon mit einem Kennwort zu sichern, dann sind alle Daten inklusive dem Dropbox Cache verschlüsselt und vor fremden Zugriff geschützt.


----------



## Kreon (7. November 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> @Kreon
> wie meinst du einen dateimanager? du hast du standardmäßig das komische unbrauchbare dingens da schon drauf?
> bei kies air kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, bei mir funktioniert es, ich denke du hast schon bei den xda-devs geschaut oder?


 
naja, wenn ich einen Kontakt mit Bild versehen möchte, konnte ich bevor ich "ASTRO" als Dateimanager hatte,nur die Galerie öffnen. Jetzt kann ich zusätzlich ASTRO öffnen und von dort auf alle Bilder des Handys zugreifen.
xda-devs? Kann man das essen? 



th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mit diesem konkreten Problem nicht helfen, würde dir aber raten, das Telefon mit einem Kennwort zu sichern, dann sind alle Daten inklusive dem Dropbox Cache verschlüsselt und vor fremden Zugriff geschützt.


Ich habe die Aufhebung der Bildschirmsperre von Anfang an mit einem Passwort bzw. einer Geste gesichert. Bin nur etwas übervorsichtig und eigentlich auch kein Freund von Onlinedatenspeichern, aber es ist nun mal für mich persönlich verdammt nützlich geworden, wenn man es einmal ausprobiert hat.


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. November 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich zusätzlich ASTRO öffnen und von dort auf alle Bilder des Handys zugreifen.
> xda-devs? Kann man das essen?


omnomnom 
Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 - xda-developers


----------



## papiermacher03 (3. Dezember 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ich zahle momentan die üblichen 24 cent pro MB, bin aber schon dran auf nen Flat umzustellen. Ich hätte halt gern gewusst was mein Handy so im Hintergrund anstellt, wenn ich mal nicht hinschaue.


 

nur 24 cent pro MB? da gehts ja noch.wo ich meine erste "normale" flat hatte hatte sich mein handy auch regelmässig ins internet gewählt.allerdings hatte ich damal pro MB 2.99€(güße von vodafone) bezahlt.hab aber beim support angerufen was da los ist und die haben mir gesagt das es nach e-mails und co nach sieht OBWOHL die dienste auf meinen handy ausgeschalten waren!!!!


----------



## MICHI123 (3. Dezember 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> 20K*2,5MB=50GB, wo nimmst du denn den speicher her?^^


 Ne, hab die mit nem tool auf die Disyplay-auflösung vom Galaxy runtergerechnet, das sind insgesamt nur 4gb oder so  dafür immer alles da was ich haben will


----------



## MICHI123 (3. Dezember 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> doofe frage, aber warum?


 ach kA, ich mach viel mit Fotografie und mein Studium geht auch in die Richtung, da ist man ein wenig Medienverrückt. Aber ich finds halt gut immer jedes Bild zur verfügung zu haben aus meiner Sammlung. Außerdem ist das nochmal ein Backup für meine Sammlung.


----------



## Kreon (13. Dezember 2011)

Neverending Story! Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass meine SIM-Karte kein UMTS unterstützt und ich somit nicht vom supertollen und schnellen Internet fürs SGS2 profitieren kann, habe ich mir eine neue UMTS fähige SIM-Karte zuschicken lassen, nur um abermals festzustellen, dass hier auf dem Land UMTS generell noch nicht angekommen ist. Da hätte ich mir den Kartentausch sparen können.

Jedoch hat die neue SIM-Karte eine neue PIN und PIN2. Jetzt die große Quizfrage. Wie kann ich beim SGS2 die PIN2 ändern? Ich habe im Einstellungsmenü unter Sicherheit nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## papiermacher03 (13. Dezember 2011)

pin 2 is die superpin oder?


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Dezember 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Jedoch hat die neue SIM-Karte eine neue PIN und PIN2. Jetzt die große Quizfrage. Wie kann ich beim SGS2 die PIN2 ändern? Ich habe im Einstellungsmenü unter Sicherheit nichts dergleichen gefunden.


Soweit ich weiß, geht das bei jedem Handy auch per GSM-Code: Handy-Kartencode - Sicherheitscode


----------



## Kreon (14. Dezember 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, geht das bei jedem Handy auch per GSM-Code: Handy-Kartencode - Sicherheitscode


 
thx, worked fine!


----------

